# Marine Radio, Navaids and Electronics Gallery



## K urgess (Aug 14, 2006)

Gentlemen
The above named gallery is now open for business.
Enjoy
Cheers
Your most obedient servant


----------



## non descript (Nov 18, 2005)

Well done Fubar (Applause)


----------



## bert thompson (Nov 28, 2005)

Thank you very much
Look forward to seeing loads
Cheers
Bert.


----------



## K urgess (Aug 14, 2006)

Thank you.
I will be moving pictures from other galleries so if any of you get emails about it you will know what is happening.
The title purposely includes the word Marine so that it can include modern equipment used for marine purposes and pictures of coast stations. 
All shipboard electronics can be included but if it is used directly to control the engine(s) then should go in the appropriate gallery.
I think that the picture of radio rooms including the in***bent should still go in the Members Faces gallery.

Cheers
Kris


----------



## steve Coombs (Sep 27, 2005)

Thanks-should be good


----------



## mikeg (Aug 24, 2006)

Excellent Kris, 
I'm sure this gallery will prove to be an excellent resource and aide memoire for ex R/O's. It'll also be good to have radio, navaids and electronics under one roof, so to speak.
Very well done!!

Cheers,

Mike


----------



## Ian (Mar 27, 2004)

Brilliant idea in the first place and well executed. Thanks to all concerned. (Thumb)


----------



## Mimcoman (May 18, 2008)

Absolutely brilliant - many thanks GTZM-Sahib.


----------



## K urgess (Aug 14, 2006)

We also have to thank Administrator *Andy* who agreed to initiate the category. (Thumb)

Cheers
Kris


----------



## freddythefrog (Dec 15, 2007)

Very well done kris---excellent job!! 73's ftf


----------



## charles henry (May 18, 2008)

*Great stuff*

Good going Kris, splendid idea, must dig out photo of my xstal receiver....
de chas


----------



## Ian (Mar 27, 2004)

Marconi Sahib said:


> We also have to thank Administrator *Andy* who agreed to initiate the category. (Thumb)
> 
> Cheers
> Kris


I'll go along with that, it should be mentioned. Thanks Andy..(Thumb)


----------

